# hardcover, full color army books



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

everyone at my hobby shop is super pumped about these, especailly since they are only 15 dollars more than the current army books, anyone else looking forward to these new books?

Lizzies and Skaven hope you convert to 8th soon


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Orcs are first (obviously), Ogres and Tomb Kings are due for update, although history still has time to show for that. I'm just waiting for the Daemons, Warriors and Beasts update - after all, they're being focused on, and like Imperial Armour with Nids, Marines and Guards.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Checking Lizardmen book, it was published in 2008. So, going on 3 years since an update. I am slowly collecting all the books (I like reading them) and only have Dark Elves, Empire, Lizardmen (x3 on new book lol!) High Elves... for 40k is IG, Space Marines and Blood Angels.
Speaking of IG.... I don't see Karaskin Squads in there... do they come under Veteran Squads?

It is pretty blantant to see people want a Lizardman update.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Orcs are first (obviously), Ogres and Tomb Kings are due for update, although history still has time to show for that. I'm just waiting for the Daemons, Warriors and Beasts update - after all, they're being focused on, and like Imperial Armour with Nids, Marines and Guards.


my friend Scott was pretty upset when Daemons beasts and WOC seperated because he liked the Dragon ogre Shaggoth models and plays beastmen, but rumor has it there going to be joining forces once again.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In Warhammer Forge. I know. It's not rumour, it's confirmed fact.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

i really like the idea of making all the army books (and hopefully all codecies) into hard covers. it adds to the survivability of the books, and is well worth the added investment!
i remember when the 7th ed high elf book was released, within a week roughly 30% or more of those who bought the book had to come in and get a replacement because the spine cracked and their book fell apart...

as for the later 7th ed books gaining the hard cover treatment, i highly doubt it... lizzies, beasts, skaven & warriors won't see hardbacks for at least 3-4 years!
after O&G's, the rummors all tend to speak to tomb kings then ogres.

overall, i'd predict the book order to follow something like;
- tomb kings
- ogres
- empire (hey, they're one of 'big 4' so, even if they don't really need it, they'll get an update.)
- dwarves (if anything, they need a tonning down so the enemy gets a chance to cast at least 1 spell per game...)
- high elves (another cash-cow)
- wood elves (will wait for at least a good 3-4 solid releases since it's a high risk project)
- daemons of chaos (because the hoards of angry nerds cry for more nerfs to these guys)
- dark elves (the pendent of kalithe needs to die!)
- bretonnians (again, a high risk project so GW will likely want a few solid releases in case it flops)
- warriors of chaos (the last of the 'big 4'. might get their book just before the brets)
- vampire counts (because everyone still complains they're too OP so they don't need work even though there's only about 3 ways to play them...)
- beasts of chaos (i know everyone claims their book sucks, even though it really doesn't, it just has rubbish rare choices.)
- lizzies (don't need any kind of update unless it's to nerf the slaan!)
- skaven

anyways, i have a feeling that 9th ed will creep into the list once about 7-8 books have been done, since we seem to only get at most 2 books/year...

either way, i'm just hoping against hope that my beloved VC's get a looking at soon'ish since they're book is so glaringly bad right now with its utter lack of any real choice...

cheers!


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

experiment 626 said:


> beasts of chaos (i know everyone claims their book sucks, even though it really doesn't


People think they suck because their book is actually _balanced_ :shok:, as in they don't have a death star unit that you can rely on to win every game. 

And on the actual topic of hardcover books, my vampire counts book had a huge section of it (Vampiric powers all the way to the reference at the end) just fall out in one huge chunk cuz the binding sucked. It was pretty depressing considering i had it for only a week and have had my tomb kings one for over 6 years and that one is just fine and dandy....


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I held a preview copy of the Orc book today. The binding was very nice and I have to say, it will be worth the 40 bucks they are asking for it. The binding was high quality. That spider is going to be a huge pain in the a$$ to put together too!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Arli said:


> I held a preview copy of the Orc book today. The binding was very nice and I have to say, it will be worth the 40 bucks they are asking for it. The binding was high quality. That spider is going to be a huge pain in the a$$ to put together too!


I want one just to have one, I dont play orcs but I love the model


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It is nice GW are finally moving into the 21st century with hardcover and full colour army books. They make awesome plastic kits, its about time the army books and codex's matched that standard.


----------

